# The world's most expensive Elgin Twin Bar!



## fordmike65 (Dec 13, 2022)

Only a 1/4 of a million dollars!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/385292317647?campid=5335809022
I mean, luxlow is usually a bit on the high side, but JFC🤯


----------



## catfish (Dec 13, 2022)

I hope he gets it.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 13, 2022)

I was literally just about to post this. Yes, they normally have very high prices. Hopefully it's a typo, but even $2495 would be way too high for this. Maybe he is friends with the guy that has the Higgins rack?


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 13, 2022)

maybe he should offer free shipping, that extra $400 could be the "make or break" at this price


----------



## catfish (Dec 13, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> maybe he should offer free shipping, the extra $400 could be the "make or break" at this price



For that price it should be hand delivered the same day.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 13, 2022)

I think having expensive items gets the ebay search algorithm all excited.


----------



## Boris (Dec 13, 2022)

And it's even missing the seat tube! How much more is that going to cost, if you can even find one?


----------



## catfish (Dec 13, 2022)

Boris said:


> And it's even missing the seat tube! How much more is that going to cost, if you can even find one?



That was cut out to lighten the frame and make it a racing bike. Just have to flip the handlebars around.


----------



## Boris (Dec 13, 2022)

catfish said:


> That was cut out to lighten the frame and make it a racing bike. Just have to flip the handlebars around.



CABE _"The Learning Place" _


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 13, 2022)

Looks like he corrected his post...


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2022)

Still 3x over the money


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 13, 2022)

That’s the high cost of those patina restorations, ie clearcoat.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 13, 2022)

So for a second I thought someone else had run across this bike... I'm not really sure how to approach it but it def. wins the category of "worlds most expensive elgin twin bar"





__





						Safari Bike Original Twin 1920 Elgin Model with Horns For Sale at 1stDibs
					

For Sale on 1stDibs - Bike Safari original twin 1920 Elgin model with all structure covered with crocodile skin. With Reindeer horns and Aries horns. Details and finishes in




					www.1stdibs.com


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 13, 2022)

For Posterity....
The "Elgin Twin Safari Bike"


----------



## catfish (Dec 13, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> For Posterity....
> The "Elgin Twin Safari Bike"
> 
> View attachment 1750714



Wasn't this at an auction or on ebay years ago?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 13, 2022)

I think they've ruined a few nice original bikes.

@rustjunkie


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 13, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> For Posterity....
> The "Elgin Twin Safari Bike"
> 
> View attachment 1750714



Has he made a couple of these?  The bars are different depending on the picture.


----------



## Boris (Dec 13, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I think they've ruined a few nice original bikes.
> 
> @rustjunkie



Something really rubs me the wrong way about this, and it's not the bicycles that were possibly ruined.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 13, 2022)

dude has major tats....and a robust hipster beard!  gets to charge more!  😅😅😅🤣


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 14, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I think they've ruined a few nice original bikes.
> 
> @rustjunkie




yep


----------



## JMack (Dec 17, 2022)

4THOUSAND for shipping seems adequate to cover loss value not 4hundred so it’s actually a deal guys


----------



## Nashman (Dec 21, 2022)

We are a fun bunch. Gotta love it. Hey, laughter is the best medicine. Hopefully the seller is laughing the hardest. Sometimes I seriously break myself up at the things I say and do. If you can't laugh at yourself...well there are lots of ending for that one.


----------

